# My fish and frogs-finally!!!



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I FINALLY was able to upload some pics of my Betta and frogs and their tanks! I couldn't get the BEST pics of the frogs and I couldn't really get good pics of my corys or neons but I could of my betta  

I can never seem to be able to get pics into forums so unfortunately here are links to my pics. (hopefully they work okay!)

This is the 20g Long:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3726277605/


This is the 10g frog tank:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3726350177/

Speedbump, The Yellow Betta:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3726313101/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3726304485/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3726287579/in/photostream/

Nelson, The Frog (you can see John's lil' frog foot at the corner of the rock decoration behind Nelson):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3726287579/in/photostream/

John, The Frog (bad pic)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3727142512/

a couple of random pics (1st one you can see a Jumbo Neon Tetra, 2nd you can see a Neon and an Albino Corycat, kinda):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3727128356/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3727134778/

Enjoy!!

~TPF


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Nice tanks!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I want a 20 gallon long sooo bad.
Your tanks look awesome.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks  I had a friend help me with the aquascaping of the 20g long cus I felt I wasn't a good enough at it, so the credit goes to her mostly. I think my fish enjoy all the places to hide. and all the obstacles to swim around and suck on (in the cases of the corycats)

I purposely made the frog tank pretty sparse so I could keep track of them, but those frogs are still the best at camoulflaging. They are so invisible sometimes!

~TPF


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, those all look soooooo great!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank u 

~TPF


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice! I love your set ups! 
You have a very pretty betta :3


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks. The camera made Speedbump seem a bit lighter than he is. He's more of a deeper (darker) yellow, but I think he is pretty too  

~TPF


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice. I have never seen a yellow betta. What a beauty!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I had never seen one too before. I got lucky I got an interesting color. My friend has one thats an interesting color too he is like a whitesh with a peach undertone. They both came from her school's bio dept.

~TPF


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful tanks, nice fish and love the frogs!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the frogs have it made, all that space for just the two of them  I am hoping to get a couple more in the future for the tank, but unfortuantely I am on a really small budget for my animals right now or else I would have had two more frogs by now. Soon though.

~TPF


----------

